# Hmpk form critique



## MattsBettas

Like the title says... Please critique the form of these hmpk. The blue boy has spikes at the end of his anal, and the red has split ventrals and a mediocre topline. I would like a more trained eye to look at them, though. If you can not critique them then general opinions on who you prefer are also valued... but please explain why. Please be honest (this will help me in a decision) and call out the flaws that you see, but not bashing... Thanks! 

Red boy
View attachment 141242


----------



## MattsBettas

Blue boy
View attachment 141250


----------



## MattsBettas

*Mods...I just realized I posted in the wrong place. I would appreciate it if you could move this to the "show" section.*


----------



## trilobite

red marble
Round uneven tail
Dorsal too high
Spoon head
First dorsal ray to short
split ventrals
Colour doesnt look "clean"

Blue boy
Nicer caudal 
nicer dorsal
looks like hes got split ventrals
Anal doesnt come to a point
Stronger body

Personally Id stay far from red male and go to blue guy instead


----------



## Darth

I agree with trilobite, out of the 2 I would spawn the second because his flws can be worked out with a good female.


----------



## indjo

MattsBettas said:


> *Mods...I just realized I posted in the wrong place. I would appreciate it if you could move this to the "show" section.*


Consider it done.

+1 trilobite


----------



## crowntaillove3

+1 trilobite. If we are just talking about form, I agree; the blue boy. His colors are also really cool!


----------



## Bettafish

Hypothetical sitiation here: 

How would you idealy get rid of the blue in the body and strengthen the blue in the fins. lets say your going for a bicolor

Hopefully in a decade I can breed myself. might as well figure everything out genetic wise. and have experiance


----------



## MattsBettas

Bettafish, to reach your goal you would not use marbles as your starter stock.


----------



## Bettafish

Is that because the "marbling" gene that causes the "randomization" of the color of the scales would be carried on in the offspring and always appear but in random ways? 

I mean to me its seems like those would be perfect to use. not many differations in colors. like how some bettas could have a red splash, and to get rid of it u breed with yellow. but then geesh doesn't that effect the other colors? just always seems to be something to always fix not just a perfect end result.


----------



## trilobite

Bettafish said:


> Is that because the "marbling" gene that causes the "randomization" of the color of the scales would be carried on in the offspring and always appear but in random ways?
> 
> I mean to me its seems like those would be perfect to use. not many differations in colors. like how some bettas could have a red splash, and to get rid of it u breed with yellow. but then geesh doesn't that effect the other colors? just always seems to be something to always fix not just a perfect end result.


Once marble is in its hard to get out. Especially if you want to work with solid colours.
Cull hard and select breeders carefully is the best way to get good coloured fish.
Select fish with less red wash,or use red loss gene and work out the clear wash. Easiest way is to start with 2 good fish


----------



## Bettafish

Is marbling attained randomly? or is there a stategy that works everytime?

Also dragonscale is from a cross of metallic right? (might be the opposite)

How soon do either traits breed out? or can they carry on for awhile?


----------



## MattsBettas

If you want a solid (marble free) line, never introduce marble. You will have a very hard time getti rid of it. It's not obtained randomly, its like any other color pattern, you need to introduce the genetics to get it. Dragonscale is related to metallic but they are two very different things.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I would breed with the blue male. To save myself time, I will reiterate what Trilobite said (especially since he said what I was going to anyways). Just get a super girl and you have yourself a winning combo!


----------



## trilobite

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I will reiterate what Trilobite said (especially since he said what I was going to anyways)


She ;-) lol


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

trilobite said:


> She ;-) lol


Oh, sorry.


----------



## trilobite

Haha no worries theres no way to tell my gender and I guess my avatar looks kinda boyish so it was a pretty good assumption :-D


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

trilobite said:


> Haha no worries theres no way to tell my gender and I guess my avatar looks kinda boyish so it was a pretty good assumption :-D


Naw...I've just played way too many mmorpgs...I'm usually under the assumption that everyone is a guy unless they tell me otherwise. Finding a girl who plays mmorpgs is a rarity...but its always a beautiful thing when you do. xD


----------



## herefishy77

*Fishy*

Matt, are those yours or are you considering buying?


----------



## Mahsfish

Red boy looks like he's got a spoon head. Both have good dorsal with good forward thrust. The red ones caudal could be straighter edged and the blue ones caudal is rounded. Both have multiple tipped ventrals, blues anal is tipped like u said Matt. Blue boy also has metallic bleed.


----------



## Mahsfish

Blue boy have better body and form overall. The red ones 3 unpaired fins meet some work. So does the blue one but his will be easier to work with.


----------



## BlueLacee

They are both really pretty but I don't know much about proper form, so listen to the other peoples thoughts about that


----------



## snowflake311

The blue one it's a better fish for all the reasons said before and I like blue fish. I can't get down with the koi I don't like them but that's just me. 

The blues dorsal fin is great nice a wide not too tall I love it.


----------

